# Vaccum For Hardwood Floors?



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I need a vaccum for my new hardwood floors, I also have some area rugs. Any recommendations? TYIA!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...organizing/480185-product-recommendation.html

I recommend this 150%!!! for hard floors!

We can't believe the amount of dust, dirt and hair it picks up!


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

We use a Shop Vac type (not a name brand, a large capacity store brand). Since we have all wood floors (no carpet), lots of sand and pet hair, it works for us. No beater to get clogged and no bags to change. It also has awesome suction. Ever better, DH does the vaccuming.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd go with a Dyson, hands down. All my clients who have Dysons have never complained about the floors not getting clean enough (almost every one of my clients has pets, too). They are wicked expensive, but they last. You could buy 5 $80 vacuums in five years that don't work very well, or one Dyson.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks all I will look into all the recommendations and see whats right for me.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I use a shop vac, cheap and works great for all projects.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Before I'd buy a Dyson, I'd look at and compare it with a Shark. DD has a Dyson for dog hair & my Shark out cleans hers! (swivel head & all) At half the price.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I second the recommendation for a Shark, especially if you are on a budget. I generally use a broom and then vacuum with the Shark. I am always amazed at how much it pick up off of a "clean" floor.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks I will check the Shark out.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Hm..I might have to look into a Shark. My Dyson got stolen while we were moving, the people were caught, but the cases still aren't closed so the 'evidence' can't be returned to us yet. I'm about to break down and buy another stinking vacuum.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I have 3000 sq feet of hardwood floors and last year I bought a Dirt Devil lite for about $65 and it works great. You just have to keep the dirt emptied out. My floors are spotless.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Packedready said:


> I have 3000 sq feet of hardwood floors and last year I bought a Dirt Devil lite for about $65 and it works great. You just have to keep the dirt emptied out. My floors are spotless.


How long is the cord? Thanks!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I have all hard floors, with 3 area rugs. I have dirt, little rocks and dog hair. I have a nice kirby vac, but its dreadful heavy and to use the hose, you have to take off the beater head, attach hose, then reverse. its a pain to use and did i mention heavy? thinking of selling it and getting....????? I used to use a shop vac like others mentioned, but sometimes it belched a bunch of dirt/dust, not good. ideas???


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I use my Rainbow for everything-especially with having animals come/go in/out of the house...works great..everything gets trapped in the water ...bought it used off of Ebay.....love it~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!

I did borrow my daughter's before i bought one though to just see if it worked for what i needed it to & it did & more-was impressed with it-so like i said bought a used one.....


----------



## fieldsems (Jun 15, 2008)

I suggest a roomba robot vac cleaner. I have one and love it it does all the work for you but if you have dogs be sure and get the pet model. There between $300-400

Sent from my ADR6400L using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...organizing/480185-product-recommendation.html
> 
> I recommend this 150%!!! for hard floors!
> 
> We can't believe the amount of dust, dirt and hair it picks up!


I just ordered one of these. I'm tired of dragging out my regular vacuum every day to pick up hair and dirt from the dogs.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It came today so I took it for a spin. It seems to do a good job.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've used it a few times already and it seems to be doing a good job. I'd forgotten what it was like to walk barefoot in the house without walking on sand that dogs tracked into the house. It's pretty nice.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

the cord on my sweeper was too short i always fussed about it...one day i was at my daughter in laws, she had added a extension cord to hers why did't i think of that....


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

shop vac


----------



## lizmcq (Jul 9, 2013)

It's almost 10 years old now and still going strong - never had any issues with it - it just always works and that's with 4 indoor dogs!




Taylor R. said:


> I'd go with a Dyson, hands down. All my clients who have Dysons have never complained about the floors not getting clean enough (almost every one of my clients has pets, too). They are wicked expensive, but they last. You could buy 5 $80 vacuums in five years that don't work very well, or one Dyson.


----------

